# Three night stay for visa runs



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I did a visa run to Thailand, and almost didn't get back into Malaysia because they require that you stay out of the country for three nights. I had asked at my guest house, and they have had a lot of people do the one day run. However, the law apparently changed several months ago, and now you should plan on a mini-vacation.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*visa run*



synthia said:


> I did a visa run to Thailand, and almost didn't get back into Malaysia because they require that you stay out of the country for three nights. I had asked at my guest house, and they have had a lot of people do the one day run. However, the law apparently changed several months ago, and now you should plan on a mini-vacation.


 Mmmmmmmm , seems like more than one s/e asian country are building the hurdles , what are we doing wrong i wonder ?


----------

